# fluval shrimp stratum or Netlea



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, just bought me a used fluval ebi off here in the site, it only came with ~2lbs of the fluval shrimp stratum. And I wanted to get my hands on mix of rcs and crs into this tank. Obviously need to get me more substrate, just not sure which one should I get. Pretty much have everything else but the substrate.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I havent used either but have been enjoying using Eco complete. It is great for the roots to grab onto and my amano shrimp are constantly picking it up and turning it over, while picking off edibles from the porous eco complete surface.

I guess a bag of eco complete would be way too much for you, since you can buy tiny bags of the ones you've listed.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the fluval bag (red bag) and my shrimps are doing well in them


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Go with ADA Amazonia - the ammonia leech to start is really annoying but the results are really good. Fluval substrate seems to have the most up and down reviews of the soils.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Using Netlea with my crystals and they're doing good in it. It depends, if you want the buffering effect of the substrate to lower the pH, which crystals usually prefer.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I've decided that I'm going with the fluval shrimp stratum since that is what is the easiest to source out. 

I plan to get the tank going this weekend but I need to find me a little silicone to glue the background to the back. It was remove by the previous owner. Anyone have some leftover let me know, I hope you're not too far from me.

also trying to source me one of those diy co2 regulators that could be use for smaller co2 tanks. I remember some1 from here had a thread on it but couldn't find it.

so far everything still is on the box, will start this using a dry start method. Will move what I have from my nano tank contest entry to this one.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

lemuj said:


> also trying to source me one of those diy co2 regulators that could be use for smaller co2 tanks. I remember some1 from here had a thread on it but couldn't find it.


Here are my how to videos: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1FEE977EE9790B90&feature=plcp
Includes, 
HOW TO DIY CO2 For Planted Aquariums, &
HOW TO DIFFUSE DIY CO2 into an Aquaclear Filter


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Will said:


> Here are my how to videos: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1FEE977EE9790B90&feature=plcp
> Includes,
> HOW TO DIY CO2 For Planted Aquariums, &
> HOW TO DIFFUSE DIY CO2 into an Aquaclear Filter


thanks will, but I used to use yeast and sugar too before, and I know all about it. But always is good to watch what you had going there. I now into pressurized, I have it in my 46g tank. And since this one is a little small leaning towards one of those paint gun type co2 tank / regulator combinations.

also should rename this thread to "another fluval ebi shrimp/planted tank"


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

lemuj said:


> thanks will, but I used to use yeast and sugar too before, and I know all about it. But always is good to watch what you had going there. I now into pressurized, I have it in my 46g tank. And since this one is a little small leaning towards one of those paint gun type co2 tank / regulator combinations.
> 
> also should rename this thread to "another fluval ebi shrimp/planted tank"


Ooh, i reread your last post, and missed the part about the "regulator" just seen DIY CO2. well, don't mind my threadspam, lol


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

*paintball co2 regulator*

ok found this one and looking for your inputs before I order. Also if you know a better one you can suggest i'd like to see that too. My budget is no more than $100.


----------

